# Walmart ATM fees!



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I always go to Walmart and use their ATM every month to get cash out to pay for our monthly RV space, as the ATM has never had a fee. Last week, I noticed they've add a $1.00 fee to withdraw cash. :Bawling: Since it only lets me take $200 out at at time, I have to do it twice, and pay the fee both times! :flame: 

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## bumpus (Jul 30, 2003)

CJ said:


> I always go to Walmart and use their ATM every month to get cash out to pay for our monthly RV space, as the ATM has never had a fee. Last week, I noticed they've add a $1.00 fee to withdraw cash. :Bawling: Since it only lets me take $200 out at at time, I have to do it twice, and pay the fee both times! :flame:
> 
> The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


Get ready all machines will charge in the future.
Many machines have been doing this for years.
.


----------



## Rory (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm thinking of opening an account at the bank inside Walmart just for that convenience. I hate ATM fees! Luckily the bank is actually pretty good and I can bank online with them as well...our local tiny bank doesn't have that modern luxury.


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

If you buy something and go through the checkout, you can get "cash over" with your debit card. I don't know what, if any, the limit is, though. I usually only do it for $20.00 or, at the most, $40.00. No fee.

Janis


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

In the Philadelphia area, all of the WaWa Stores offer free ATM usage. Also, if you have an ING Checking Acct. they have a list of machines that offer free usage for their accounts. Many in our area take a $2.50 service fee if you don't use on of the free sources.

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Janis Sauncy said:


> If you buy something and go through the checkout, you can get "cash over" with your debit card. I don't know what, if any, the limit is, though. I usually only do it for $20.00 or, at the most, $40.00. No fee.
> 
> Janis


I didn't know that, thanks for the tip!  

Our local ATM at the quick shop charges 1.95. I have to pay it cause my bank is an hour away. :Bawling:


----------



## lsulenes (Dec 19, 2006)

The max cash back you can get when you checkout is $100, but if you need to buy some stuff anyway, you could do that a couple of times and get what you need without paying fees.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

bumpus said:


> Many machines have been doing this for years.
> .


I know! That's why I always use the Walmart ATM!

Back home, of course I just use our bank's ATM, there's no charge for it either, but we're out of state so I can't do that.

It gripes me to pay a fee!

I only need cash for the campground rent, can't get enough cash back during check out for it.

I was just suprised to see Walmart start doing this. Not surprised... disappointed I guess. 
The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## Mr.Hoppes (Sep 30, 2006)

Wamart corperate is tring to open or becoe their own bank. application was made to I believe ity was the FTC to do it...


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

Their bank refunds ATM fees up to a certain amount per ATM use and up to several uses a month so I use ATMs all over the world and get refunds for all (maybe not all this month; I may have gone over their limit for refund last ATM at a hotel in a downtown) my ATM fees. I DO opt to take out $400-$500 at a time rather than $20 a pop since I only get 5 or so ATM fees refunded and want to save USAA (which is owned by members like me) money. Anyone can join:

While the insurance products etc are for US military and children the bank is available to the public. My mother has an account there (she has no privileges based on my service- it goes DOWN the generations not up) she applied for without going to San Antonio in person- probably can do a lot on line. Check out their banking options and see if you could qualify for a low or no fee account (we get no fee based on having direct deposit to the checking account) or if despite fees it would be better than another long distance bank or a local but inconvenient or expensive bank.


----------



## OldNavyGoat (Apr 27, 2007)

I don't understand the need for an ATM card. I've never had one - never needed one. Get cash at the bank once a month. Plan ahead.


----------



## Selena (Jun 25, 2005)

Typically your bank will provide a list of fee-free machines. And ask your bank to increase your online and offline limit to $500 per day. MHO, increasing your limit is also a preparedness to-do. In the case of an emergency or death of the joint owner of the account, you can get to the machine before midnight and withdraw the max then wait until after midnight and withdraw the max again (or whatever you can get out of your account, don't NSF). Some banks are "offline" at night meaning whatever balance the bank sent to the processor is all you can withdraw. A deposit you made may not be available at the machine. My bank listed 2 machines in the town in which I work as 'fee free' - first one charged a fee and they removed it. The other machine (in the adjoining business) has been fee free. If you are stuck paying a fee, withdraw the max for your card. $2.00 fee for $20.00 is 10%. $2.00 for $200.00 is 1%.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

The RV park only accepts cash? Weird.


----------



## Selena (Jun 25, 2005)

Probably saves them a ton of money, no pun intended. Businesses get charged either a flat fee for X number of "items" and then Y amount per item over that or just pay a per item fee. NSF charges aren't cheap either. Credit/debit world tacks on a fee too and I doubt they do the volume required to get a lower fee. And frankly these days, cash is king in my book.


----------



## MicheleMomof4 (Jul 17, 2002)

Also so that you know, if you take cash back at the register it does not go toward your daily cash allowance most if not all ATM cards have. Ours is $400. It is considered a point of sale purchase and goes toward any limit you have for those (ours is daily $3500). We pay for almost everything with cash, no credit cards and have the ancient ATM card that has no MC or VISA logo on it. Which means it is not accepted everywhere readily. So if we are not near our bank branch or its the weekend and need more than $400 in cash for that given day then do the above method at Wal Mart. 
God Bless,
Michele


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Steve, yes, this campground only takes cash. It's a pasture out in the boonies that a farmer decided to toss a few gravel rv pads on, and added water, electric and septic. It's dirt cheap, and 90% of the time we have the entire place to ourselves... it's wonderful. And quite pretty out here.

OldNavyGoat, we are out of state. We can't withdraw cash from our bank.

As for ATM card limits, it isn't our card that is limiting the withdrawal amounts. We can withdraw $5k a day on it. However, most ATM machines only allow $200 withdrawals at a time. Certainly not $5k  But you can usually stand there and withdraw $200 amounts several times.

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## Niki (Apr 9, 2006)

Mr.Hoppes said:


> Wamart corperate is tring to open or becoe their own bank. application was made to I believe ity was the FTC to do it...


The last I heard, they withdrew their application to own their own industrial bank. I am sure they will find another way around it. Their goal was to eliminate the cc transaction fees (cutting out the middle man) so it sounds like they will recoup their money (or some of it) by the ATM fees.


----------



## paulaswolfpack (May 22, 2006)

Have you tried to go inside a bank and had them your debit card ask to do a cash advance should be a one time fee low but ask the chrarge ,paula


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

CJ, I'd check with the bank too. When I get cash I do it at a 7-11 down the street from me because they don't charge a fee; and my bank doesn't charge a fee to use their ATMs either. The limit there is $300, but you can do it twice.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It's not a big deal, it's only $2 that I'm whining about, it just irked me because it's one of the reasons I'll go in there and do my shopping that week, otherwise I avoid Walmart. I'll just consider it a good reason to not bother anymore! :hobbyhors 

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## Christine in OK (May 10, 2002)

Yeah, but it irks me that there's a fee at all - especially when they limit the amount you can take out so that you have to perform more than one transaction. And in addition to an ATM fee, some banks charge a fee also. So thinking further, if the bank charged $1/transaction and the ATM charged $2/transaction, you could be paying $6 extra (I know this isn't the case here, but I have seen it as such).


----------



## Selena (Jun 25, 2005)

CJ said:


> Steve, yes, this campground only takes cash. It's a pasture out in the boonies that a farmer decided to toss a few gravel rv pads on, and added water, electric and septic. It's dirt cheap, and 90% of the time we have the entire place to ourselves... it's wonderful. And quite pretty out here.
> 
> OldNavyGoat, we are out of state. We can't withdraw cash from our bank.
> 
> ...


The owner of the machine is limiting the amount that comes out. I've learned to avoid the machines that do this in our network. I'd then do what the person suggested re: cash back at the register.


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

If actually shopping at Wal Mart is the reason you don't want to go through the checkout, lots of other stores have the cash over policy. Both the little locally-owned grocery stores I try to go to for most of my groceries offer it; yesterday, I had to stop in at Safeway, and they have the policy. A couple of weeks ago, I used my debit card at the post office to buy some stamps and I was asked if I wanted any cash back!

Janis


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Generally , machines owned by the account holders bank or banks in the routing network used by the institutionare fee free. Look on the back of your ATM card and see which networks are used . Cirrus, Accel, pulse, star are examples of the networks. The ATMs using the networks should have the same logo displayed. If so, the odds are that they will not charge a usage fee.


----------



## tamatik (Jan 3, 2006)

I rcently learned that when a machine charges you$$ the bank also charges $for for the same transaction..here in BC they r usually $1.50 so that means its actually $3 to do the transaction..Some machines charge $2..I try to avoid these machines and just do debit..But they charge for that too..just not as much.

Gord in BC


----------



## caroline00 (Nov 10, 2002)

waqlmart still has 25 cent packs of gum... Buy one and get your $200 over and go thru the line again....

2 packs of gum for 50 cents and $400 cash 

WE recently bought a pack of gum at a mini mart because thier restroom was for customers only....


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

caroline00 said:


> waqlmart still has 25 cent packs of gum... Buy one and get your $200 over and go thru the line again....
> 
> 2 packs of gum for 50 cents and $400 cash
> 
> WE recently bought a pack of gum at a mini mart because thier restroom was for customers only....


LOL there is that option!   

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## caroline00 (Nov 10, 2002)

or open a free local bank account and write a check into it each month from your main account and use thier ATM

Once Walmart is established in a community, it raises it prices too...


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

What makes a person think that just because there is a ATM at Walmart. Walmart has ANYTHING to say over it??? Most places like that go to OUTSIDE VENDORS and THEY then put in ATM's WALMART doesn't and they don't have control either over what that ATM vendor does. Did it EVER occur to some on here that those vendors may have made a deal with Walmart? A deal saying OK you can put your machine in here but for the first year maybe 2 maybe 3 years NO fees but can CAN put a fee in after that? 
DO ANY of you know about vendors and how things work?/ Or is this just another way to Bash Walmart??
I would FIRST find out IF that IS an outside vendor that has that ATM before just bashing Walmart because some ATM fee started up~!
And that Outside vendor gets the fees NOT Walmart, unless some negotiating went on and say 10% of the fees they GIVE to Walmart for having that machine in their stores. But I can assure you WALMART does NOT get the entire fee if at ALL~!!! It is placed there as a convenience for shoppers by Outside vendors not Walmart themselves.
Guess people should find out how these things work like that at businesses.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

It absolutely amazes me why anyone who wants the convenience of an ATM would complain about having to pay a buck or two for that convenience. The people who own those machines put them there to make a profit. If you don't want them to make a profit, don't use the convenience of the machine. When you make a withdrawal from a machine that is not owned by your bank you are not getting your money. You're getting the machine owner's money, who then has to turn around and get your money back from your bank. Sounds like a bargain to me.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I don't complain about using a regular ATM and paying the fee's. I'm complaining because this ATM was ALWAYS free and now it's not! Hey, I like to save a buck here and there just like everyone else.  I don't think it's worth getting persnickety over!

The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


----------



## Selena (Jun 25, 2005)

CJ said:


> I don't complain about using a regular ATM and paying the fee's. I'm complaining because this ATM was ALWAYS free and now it's not! Hey, I like to save a buck here and there just like everyone else.  I don't think it's worth getting persnickety over!
> 
> The Wandering Quilter's Life in a Box!


Banks promoted ATMs big time as a money saver (mostly for the bank but the consumer did see some savings albeit smaller). THEN after getting people hooked, started sneaking in fees, and I quote "to pay for maintaining the software" which is pure BS. I have worked on the programs that process ATM, debit, and credit transactions and the code used has not changed in years. Promo crap and bells/whistle stuff the financial institutions sell require programming but an ATM debit has not changed in years. Banks now make 50% of their profit from fees.


----------

